

Node-fxos – Node Libraries for FirefoxOS Development - nicolagreco
https://github.com/nicola/node-fxos

======
nicolagreco
This are the set of tools that I developed in Mozilla this Summer to improve
the development experience for FirefoxOS.

Example of usages that I envision are: deploy and reload CSS without webIDE,
bind FirefoxOS console to your terminal, gulp automation.

Here is more: [http://nicola.github.io/node-
fxos/](http://nicola.github.io/node-fxos/)

